# Best version of android to use



## rm19 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So i am what can you can call a "noob" at these things and im fairly new to all this. Which version or which files are best for android on the touchpad? Also it would be helpful to know which version or files that people are using that is most stable in a sense. thanks alot


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the xronified 3.5 alpha version. Seems to be updated frequently as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

